# How do I make a website? Any tips for Wix?



## Space Lynx (Sep 27, 2019)

My friend wants me to help her setup a website for her new business. I have never actually done this, but am very good with building computers and other stuff.  Just curious what y'all think. I told her she can probably do it herself really, Squarspace and Wix seem pretty straight forward really.  

Any tips welcome.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 27, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> My friend wants me to help her setup a website for her new business. I have never actually done this, but am very good with building computers and other stuff.  Just curious what y'all think. I told her she can probably do it herself really, Squarspace and Wix seem pretty straight forward really.
> 
> Any tips welcome.



If neither of you know know to do it, wix or squarespace is probably the best option.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 27, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> If neither of you know know to do it, wix or squarespace is probably the best option.



I intended to use one of them anyway, just wasn't sure if it would be super hard or any tips, etc.  I'm not worried about, if I run into problems I will report back to this thread for help.


----------



## notb (Sep 27, 2019)

Yeah... I got a date once for helping with a website. Totally worth it.
And that was still at a time when you had to focus on what comes after the <!DOCTYPE...

Small business websites today work like this:
1) If FB provides all the functionality you need, you make a business profile there and that's it.
2) If FB is not enough, you go for either an integrated platform (like Wix) or for a sufficient hosting and an easy framework (like Hugo).

Building computers has nothing to do with coding, so if you have no experience in the latter, don't go this route.


----------



## Jism (Oct 25, 2019)

Wix is good if your new to websites (Pro)

Wix is bad if you need certain expertise or functionality (Con)

Wix is at the end of the day a company that needs to make money, so the free features are'nt that good either.

A client of me completely build her website around wix, now wanting a payment API which does'nt work obviously over WIX. There's some need in sending 200 OK signals from an API to the website/server.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 25, 2019)

oh wix still exiest, has been a decade since last time i tried rly , it using html5 on that time, its good and easy, but webs never suit so i quit alr


----------



## vectoravtech (Oct 26, 2019)

not free but looks legit http://trendyflash.com/ not for wix sry


----------



## killster1 (Oct 26, 2019)

vectoravtech said:


> not free but looks legit http://trendyflash.com/ not for wix sry


a little funny, all of the example sites are a blank page with the writing "adobe flash player is blocked" heheh im sure its disabled for many reasons and prob isnt the best idea to build a site based purely on flash.


----------

